# 15g community with male betta



## r3h0ld3r (Jun 14, 2010)

I know I know, threads like this show up ALL the time, however, I cannot for the life of me find a real answer after scouring the boards.

I'm deciding whether to have a 6 female sorority or have a community tank with 1 male betta. If I were to have the community tank, I'd like to know which fish would be most compatible with the betta.

It's an eclipse 1 15g planted tall tank with heater. Plenty of hiding places and places to explore.

So, I hear names like otos and corys on here a lot, but there are so many different species on aqadvisor that are "compatible". Ideally I'd like fish for each part of the tank, top would be the betta, but I'd like fish for the bottom and middle of the tank also. Please let me know if you have any guidance! Thanks.


----------



## JahBetta (Nov 5, 2011)

r3h0ld3r said:


> I know I know, threads like this show up ALL the time, however, I cannot for the life of me find a real answer after scouring the boards.
> 
> I'm deciding whether to have a 6 female sorority or have a community tank with 1 male betta. If I were to have the community tank, I'd like to know which fish would be most compatible with the betta.
> 
> ...


Sororities need at least 10 gallons; looks like you're set however they require a lot of work and attention. I'd go with the Male and a community tank. It's a lot less riskier IMHO to stick other fish that won't nip with a Betta than to start a sorority (for first timers).

Tetras (Neon, Flame, Ember, Black, etc. etc. however these may be nippers), Rasbora's (Harlequin, then there are A LOT of Dwarf var. such as Chili, Phoenix (Boraras Brigittae), Cories (However anything smaller than a 20 I'd look at Pygmy Cories which are Habrosus Corydoas, Hastasus Corydoras, and Pygmaeus Corydoras). There is also shrimp (CRS, RCS, etc. etc.).

Some from the top of my head right now.


----------



## r3h0ld3r (Jun 14, 2010)

I forgot to mention I already have some ghost shrimp in there, which I know, may or may not become a snack.

Also, I thought I had read that tetras were one to stay away from.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Cory cats are great bottom dwellers. Yes, there are a few different subspecies. Pandas, albinos, emeralds, sterbi, and a few others are good choices. Pygmies are my favorites, and you could have 6-8 of those! 

Not sure about middle fish... I normally just stick with top and bottom and let them intermingle in the middle. lol. A mystery snail would be nice. They go everywhere! And please post pictures! It sounds like it will be lovely!


----------



## r3h0ld3r (Jun 14, 2010)

Well, I've never had any experience with corys so I wasn't sure what their behaviors were like. I assumed they just stayed hovering above the substrate. 

I guess today I'll make a list of possible fish to pick up and then see what they have at the local pet store. 

If I did get dwarf rasboras and pygmy corys, would the betta be alright? Anyone have experience with two schooling fish in a 15 gallon with a betta?


----------



## SmokeNLark (Jul 22, 2010)

corys and rasboras should be good. The general rule is the less schooling fish the better with bettas, but I wouldn't count corys. Corys are actually really cute. I love them. And super peaceful. Tetras can be a little iffy, they tend to nip. I have a 29 gallon community with a betta, platys and corys. He gets along with the platys just fine. That's an option if you want other colorful fish that are bigger than rasboras (though it means you can't have as many fish).

Just remember it all depends on the betta too. Some don't like any other fish, others are fine. I have a different betta in my community tank and once I added a couple more platys he got aggressive towards them. I switched in a different one and he's fine. Just always have a backup plan. And to give you better chances of the betta getting along with whatever you choose, add him last.


----------



## bastage (Oct 16, 2011)

I like Otto's with mine. They are all over the place, plus they stay pretty small & are very fast so even if the bettas try to bother them its pointless.


----------



## r3h0ld3r (Jun 14, 2010)

Alright well I suppose it all comes down to what they have at the local pet store. I'll look there today and see what types of rasboras, otos, platys, and corys they have.

I also have a 3 gallon ready just in case!


----------



## SmokeNLark (Jul 22, 2010)

Good  I hope they all enjoy their new home!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I've had a lot of problems with the dwarf rasbora species - they can be extremely sensitive. Ember tetras I have found to be much hardier and look amazing. I have 8 with my sorority (lost two after a filter malfunction  ) and they all get on really well. They are too small to annoy the girls, and don't generally move fast unless they are being chased. They are very cute.


----------



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

Let me just jump on the corydora boat. What type of substrate are you planning on putting in? Corydoras should really have a sand substrate to keep them from damaging their barbels (whiskers) that they use to help them get their food source from the bottom of the tank. Corydoras also love to play in the sand, too. They're a really lovely species, especially in personality. They get along with just about anything, too. You can choose something like bronze, albino, spotted, etc and have fewer or you can choose pygmies and get a few more.


----------

